# Ka'anapali Beach Club



## 9969hi (Nov 21, 2017)

Dec 15 to Dec 19 
1 bedroom deluxe ocean view
$400 or best offer


----------



## lily28 (Nov 26, 2017)

Checking for a friend. Is the dates changeable to 12/13-12/17? Does the resort still charges $25 per day resort fee?  Thanks


----------



## 9969hi (Nov 30, 2017)

lily28 said:


> Checking for a friend. Is the dates changeable to 12/13-12/17? Does the resort still charges $25 per day resort fee?  Thanks


----------



## 9969hi (Nov 30, 2017)

I talked to Diamond yesterday and everyone must pay the $25 resort fee. I walked around the property yesterday and found the beach is good shape and everyone seemed to be having a good time at the pool. Because of the resort fee reducing price to $300. Watch out there were many tables for timeshare salespersons.


----------



## rocheca (Nov 30, 2017)

I am definitely still considering this. Would we be required to meet with someone about a timeshare? Do you know if we could add a night or two on to the dates if we wanted more nights? Thanks.


----------



## 9969hi (Dec 1, 2017)

rocheca said:


> I am definitely still considering this. Would we be required to meet with someone about a timeshare? Do you know if we could add a night or two on to the dates if we wanted more nights? Thanks.


You don't have to meet with timeshare salesman but they will offer you a gift card or a free activity to listen to their presentation. Diamond Hawaii timeshare is a bad purchase for many reasons. You can check out how much extra night would probably over $200. I am staying at the gardens of west Maui, near a great beach and have a full kitchen probably can get for $164 a night. You can see how great a deal I am offering.


----------



## 9969hi (Dec 1, 2017)

rocheca said:


> I am definitely still considering this. Would we be required to meet with someone about a timeshare? Do you know if we could add a night or two on to the dates if we wanted more nights? Thanks.


You don't have to meet with timeshare salesman but they will offer you a gift card or a free activity to listen to their presentation. Diamond Hawaii timeshare is a bad purchase for many reasons. You can check out how much extra night would probably over $200. I am staying at the gardens of west Maui, near a great beach and have a full kitchen probably can get for $164 a night. You can see how great a deal I am offering.


----------

